
Covid-19 Test and Trace programme is unlawful, government admits - wlscr
https://tech.newstatesman.com/coronavirus/test-and-trace-programme-unlawful
======
raxxorrax
While I don't think being critical of implemented programs for Covid-19 is too
constructive, I think these verdicts are very important. Laws are still valid
in a crisis of health. Some will scoff at data protection in times like this,
but I think that is missing the larger picture.

I am fairly sure that for most countries the government wouldn't have the
authority to declare "social distancing" either, but it still might be smart
to follow that advice.

edit: "[...] sharing screenshots of confidential patient data (containing the
names, NHS numbers, contact details and case IDs of those who have tested
positive for the virus) on Facebook and WhatsApp groups because “shambolic”
training"

This is concerning to say the least...

